# Windows surface pro 3 wifi interface not found [SOLVED]

## erus

Hello,

I have a fresh gentoo install, from the system rescue cd everything is working but as soon as I boot to gentoo I have no network interface.

"ifconfig -a" give me only "lo" interface and "ifconfig wlp1s0" up tells me " interface not found ".

I have the same driver in use that I was using in the system rescue cd.

I will get a dmesg as soon as I can.

Thank youLast edited by erus on Thu Dec 31, 2015 2:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## markisthejob

to check your card/driver start with

```
lspci -k
```

Check to see if you have the right module in your kernel.Which one did you use? I think you might need mwifiex

If it is correct make sure its loaded

```
modprobe yourmodule 
```

what is the output of

```
dmesg | grep yourmodule
```

----------

## erus

```
lspci -k

        

        00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation 8 Series HECI

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Microsoft Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 2b38

   Subsystem: Device 0001:045e

   Kernel driver in use: mwifiex_pcie

```

My wifi driver is built in, not a module. I don't have any result with 

```
dmesg | grep mwifiex_pcie
```

Here is my dmesg

[code:1:cbd4e5b178]

[  180.455243] -- transfer complete

[  180.455243] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.455244] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.455759] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.455761] -- transfer complete

[  180.455762] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.455763] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.455764] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.455897] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.455900] -- transfer complete

[  180.455901] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.455902] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb3 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.455904] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.455906] *** thread sleeping

[  180.455928] *** thread awakened

[  180.455930] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.455931] bytes: 

[  180.455933]  28 00 06 80 11 0a 00 00 01 00

[  180.455939] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb4 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.455940] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.455952] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.455954] -- transfer complete

[  180.455955] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.455957] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.456449] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.456450] -- transfer complete

[  180.456450] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.456451] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.456452] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.456600] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.456601] -- transfer complete

[  180.456602] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.456604] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb4 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.456605] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.456606] *** thread sleeping

[  180.456625] *** thread awakened

[  180.456626] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.456627] bytes: 

[  180.456629]  28 00 06 80 11 0b 00 00 01 00

[  180.456630] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb5 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.456631] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.456641] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.456642] -- transfer complete

[  180.456643] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.456644] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.457138] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.457140] -- transfer complete

[  180.457141] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.457142] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.457144] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.457289] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.457290] -- transfer complete

[  180.457290] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.457291] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb5 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.457292] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.457293] *** thread sleeping

[  180.457314] *** thread awakened

[  180.457315] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.457315] bytes: 

[  180.457318]  28 00 06 80 11 0e 00 00 01 00

[  180.457319] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb6 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.457320] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.457330] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.457331] -- transfer complete

[  180.457332] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.457333] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.457860] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.457861] -- transfer complete

[  180.457862] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.457864] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.457865] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.457981] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.457982] -- transfer complete

[  180.457983] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.457985] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb6 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.457987] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.457988] *** thread sleeping

[  180.458007] *** thread awakened

[  180.458009] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.458010] bytes: 

[  180.458011]  28 00 06 80 11 10 00 00 01 00

[  180.458020] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb7 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.458021] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.458033] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.458034] -- transfer complete

[  180.458036] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.458037] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.458528] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.458529] -- transfer complete

[  180.458530] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.458531] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.458532] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.458678] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.458678] -- transfer complete

[  180.458679] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.458680] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb7 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.458680] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.458682] *** thread sleeping

[  180.458695] *** thread awakened

[  180.458696] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.458696] bytes: 

[  180.458704]  28 00 06 80 11 11 00 00 01 00

[  180.458705] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb8 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.458706] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.458718] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.458719] -- transfer complete

[  180.458720] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.458722] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.459218] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.459219] -- transfer complete

[  180.459219] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.459220] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.459220] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.459368] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.459368] -- transfer complete

[  180.459369] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.459370] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb8 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.459370] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.459372] *** thread sleeping

[  180.459385] *** thread awakened

[  180.459388] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.459389] bytes: 

[  180.459390]  28 00 06 80 11 12 00 00 01 00

[  180.459395] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb9 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.459396] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.459411] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.459412] -- transfer complete

[  180.459414] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.459415] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.459909] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.459911] -- transfer complete

[  180.459913] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.459915] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.459918] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.460059] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.460059] -- transfer complete

[  180.460060] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.460062] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb9 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.460063] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.460065] *** thread sleeping

[  180.460083] *** thread awakened

[  180.460084] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.460085] bytes: 

[  180.460089]  28 00 06 80 11 13 00 00 01 00

[  180.460091] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbba L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.460092] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.460105] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.460106] -- transfer complete

[  180.460108] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.460109] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.460599] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.460599] -- transfer complete

[  180.460600] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.460601] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.460601] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.460750] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.460750] -- transfer complete

[  180.460751] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.460753] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbba R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.460754] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.460755] *** thread sleeping

[  180.460772] *** thread awakened

[  180.460773] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.460774] bytes: 

[  180.460776]  28 00 06 80 11 14 00 00 01 00

[  180.460778] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbbb L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.460778] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.460790] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.460791] -- transfer complete

[  180.460792] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.460792] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.461289] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.461290] -- transfer complete

[  180.461290] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.461291] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.461291] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.461439] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.461440] -- transfer complete

[  180.461441] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.461442] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbbb R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.461443] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.461445] *** thread sleeping

[  180.461469] *** thread awakened

[  180.461470] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.461470] bytes: 

[  180.461472]  28 00 06 80 11 15 00 00 01 00

[  180.461473] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbbc L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.461473] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.461482] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.461483] -- transfer complete

[  180.461483] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.461484] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.461978] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.461979] -- transfer complete

[  180.461979] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.461980] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.461982] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.462128] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.462129] -- transfer complete

[  180.462129] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.462130] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbbc R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.462130] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.462131] *** thread sleeping

[  180.462143] *** thread awakened

[  180.462144] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.462144] bytes: 

[  180.462146]  28 00 06 80 11 16 00 00 01 00

[  180.462147] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbbd L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.462147] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.462169] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.462170] -- transfer complete

[  180.462170] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.462171] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.462687] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.462689] -- transfer complete

[  180.462690] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.462691] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.462692] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.462873] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.462875] -- transfer complete

[  180.462877] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.462878] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbbd R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.462881] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.462883] *** thread sleeping

[  180.462906] *** thread awakened

[  180.462909] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.462910] bytes: 

[  180.462912]  28 00 06 80 11 17 00 00 01 00

[  180.462920] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbbe L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.462922] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.462984] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.462985] -- transfer complete

[  180.462987] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.462989] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.463430] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.463431] -- transfer complete

[  180.463432] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.463433] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.463434] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.463584] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.463584] -- transfer complete

[  180.463585] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.463586] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbbe R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.463587] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.463589] *** thread sleeping

[  180.463610] *** thread awakened

[  180.463611] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.463612] bytes: 

[  180.463614]  28 00 06 80 11 18 00 00 01 00

[  180.463616] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbbf L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.463616] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.463627] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.463627] -- transfer complete

[  180.463628] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.463629] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.464130] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.464131] -- transfer complete

[  180.464132] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.464132] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.464133] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.464278] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.464279] -- transfer complete

[  180.464279] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.464280] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbbf R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.464281] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.464282] *** thread sleeping

[  180.464300] *** thread awakened

[  180.464302] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.464302] bytes: 

[  180.464305]  28 00 06 80 11 19 00 00 01 00

[  180.464306] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc0 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.464307] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.464318] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.464319] -- transfer complete

[  180.464320] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.464321] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.464846] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.464849] -- transfer complete

[  180.464850] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.464853] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.464854] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.464975] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.464977] -- transfer complete

[  180.464978] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.464979] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc0 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.464981] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.464983] *** thread sleeping

[  180.465002] *** thread awakened

[  180.465006] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.465008] bytes: 

[  180.465012]  28 00 06 80 11 1a 00 00 01 00

[  180.465015] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc1 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.465017] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.465028] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.465029] -- transfer complete

[  180.465030] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.465030] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.465526] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.465529] -- transfer complete

[  180.465531] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.465533] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.465535] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.465677] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.465678] -- transfer complete

[  180.465679] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.465680] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc1 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.465680] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.465682] *** thread sleeping

[  180.465700] *** thread awakened

[  180.465701] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.465702] bytes: 

[  180.465704]  28 00 06 80 11 1b 00 00 01 00

[  180.465705] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc2 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.465706] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.465717] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.465717] -- transfer complete

[  180.465718] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.465720] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.466220] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.466220] -- transfer complete

[  180.466221] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.466222] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.466222] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.466371] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.466371] -- transfer complete

[  180.466372] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.466373] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc2 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.466373] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.466375] *** thread sleeping

[  180.466392] *** thread awakened

[  180.466393] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.466394] bytes: 

[  180.466396]  28 00 06 80 11 1c 00 00 01 00

[  180.466397] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc3 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.466398] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.466410] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.466411] -- transfer complete

[  180.466412] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.466412] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.466915] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.466916] -- transfer complete

[  180.466917] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.466918] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.466919] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.467067] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.467067] -- transfer complete

[  180.467068] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.467069] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc3 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.467070] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.467071] *** thread sleeping

[  180.467084] *** thread awakened

[  180.467087] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.467088] bytes: 

[  180.467090]  28 00 06 80 11 1d 00 00 01 00

[  180.467096] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc4 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.467097] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.467108] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.467108] -- transfer complete

[  180.467109] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.467110] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.467617] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.467632] -- transfer complete

[  180.467635] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.467649] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.467650] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.467759] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.467760] -- transfer complete

[  180.467761] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.467762] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc4 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.467764] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.467766] *** thread sleeping

[  180.467779] *** thread awakened

[  180.467781] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.467782] bytes: 

[  180.467783]  28 00 06 80 11 1e 00 00 01 00

[  180.467788] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc5 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.467790] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.467800] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.467802] -- transfer complete

[  180.467803] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.467804] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.468304] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.468305] -- transfer complete

[  180.468305] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.468306] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.468307] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.468453] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.468454] -- transfer complete

[  180.468454] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.468455] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc5 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.468456] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.468457] *** thread sleeping

[  180.468475] *** thread awakened

[  180.468477] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.468477] bytes: 

[  180.468480]  28 00 06 80 11 1f 00 00 01 00

[  180.468481] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc6 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.468482] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.468494] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.468494] -- transfer complete

[  180.468495] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.468496] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.468998] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.469000] -- transfer complete

[  180.469003] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.469004] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.469004] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.469147] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.469148] -- transfer complete

[  180.469149] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.469151] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc6 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.469152] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.469154] *** thread sleeping

[  180.469176] *** thread awakened

[  180.469177] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.469177] bytes: 

[  180.469180]  28 00 06 80 11 20 00 00 01 00

[  180.469182] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc7 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.469183] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.469194] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.469195] -- transfer complete

[  180.469195] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.469196] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.469698] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.469700] -- transfer complete

[  180.469701] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.469702] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.469703] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.469853] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.469855] -- transfer complete

[  180.469856] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.469858] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc7 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.469859] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.469861] *** thread sleeping

[  180.469882] *** thread awakened

[  180.469884] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.469885] bytes: 

[  180.469886]  28 00 06 80 11 21 00 00 01 00

[  180.469893] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc8 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.469894] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.469908] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.469909] -- transfer complete

[  180.469911] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.469914] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.470413] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.470414] -- transfer complete

[  180.470414] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.470415] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.470415] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.470562] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.470563] -- transfer complete

[  180.470563] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.470564] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc8 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.470565] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.470566] *** thread sleeping

[  180.470585] *** thread awakened

[  180.470586] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.470586] bytes: 

[  180.470589]  28 00 06 80 11 22 00 00 01 00

[  180.470590] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc9 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.470590] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.470603] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.470604] -- transfer complete

[  180.470605] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.470606] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.471110] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.471111] -- transfer complete

[  180.471111] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.471112] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.471112] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.471261] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.471263] -- transfer complete

[  180.471264] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.471265] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc9 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.471266] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.471267] *** thread sleeping

[  180.471285] *** thread awakened

[  180.471285] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.471286] bytes: 

[  180.471288]  28 00 06 80 11 23 00 00 01 00

[  180.471289] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbca L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.471290] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.471301] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.471301] -- transfer complete

[  180.471302] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.471303] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.471823] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.471824] -- transfer complete

[  180.471826] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.471827] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.471828] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.471964] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.471966] -- transfer complete

[  180.471967] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.471968] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbca R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.471969] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.471971] *** thread sleeping

[  180.471988] *** thread awakened

[  180.471989] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.471989] bytes: 

[  180.471992]  28 00 06 80 11 24 00 00 01 00

[  180.471993] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbcb L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.471993] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.472006] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.472008] -- transfer complete

[  180.472011] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.472012] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.472508] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.472509] -- transfer complete

[  180.472511] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.472512] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.472513] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.472658] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.472658] -- transfer complete

[  180.472659] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.472660] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbcb R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.472660] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.472662] *** thread sleeping

[  180.472678] *** thread awakened

[  180.472679] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.472679] bytes: 

[  180.472684]  28 00 06 80 11 25 00 00 01 00

[  180.472687] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbcc L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.472688] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.472698] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.472699] -- transfer complete

[  180.472700] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.472700] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.473284] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.473285] -- transfer complete

[  180.473285] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.473286] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.473287] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.473446] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.473446] -- transfer complete

[  180.473447] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.473448] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbcc R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.473449] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.473451] *** thread sleeping

[  180.473467] *** thread awakened

[  180.473467] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.473468] bytes: 

[  180.473470]  28 00 06 80 11 26 00 00 01 00

[  180.473471] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbcd L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.473472] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.473486] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.473487] -- transfer complete

[  180.473487] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.473488] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.474000] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.474001] -- transfer complete

[  180.474002] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.474003] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.474004] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.474149] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.474150] -- transfer complete

[  180.474151] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.474152] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbcd R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.474153] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.474155] *** thread sleeping

[  180.474170] *** thread awakened

[  180.474172] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.474174] bytes: 

[  180.474175]  28 00 06 80 11 27 00 00 01 00

[  180.474183] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbce L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.474185] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.474198] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.474199] -- transfer complete

[  180.474200] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.474201] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.474703] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.474705] -- transfer complete

[  180.474706] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.474707] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.474708] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.474857] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.474859] -- transfer complete

[  180.474860] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.474862] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbce R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.474863] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.474866] *** thread sleeping

[  180.474889] *** thread awakened

[  180.474892] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.474893] bytes: 

[  180.474895]  28 00 06 80 11 28 00 00 01 00

[  180.474901] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbcf L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.474903] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.474922] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.474924] -- transfer complete

[  180.474926] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.474929] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.475426] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.475427] -- transfer complete

[  180.475427] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.475428] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.475429] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.475573] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.475574] -- transfer complete

[  180.475574] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.475575] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbcf R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.475576] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.475578] *** thread sleeping

[  180.475595] *** thread awakened

[  180.475597] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.475597] bytes: 

[  180.475600]  28 00 06 80 11 29 00 00 01 00

[  180.475601] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd0 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.475602] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.475613] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.475614] -- transfer complete

[  180.475615] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.475616] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.476124] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.476125] -- transfer complete

[  180.476125] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.476126] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.476126] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.476273] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.476273] -- transfer complete

[  180.476275] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.476276] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd0 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.476277] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.476279] *** thread sleeping

[  180.476296] *** thread awakened

[  180.476297] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.476298] bytes: 

[  180.476300]  28 00 06 80 11 2a 00 00 01 00

[  180.476302] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd1 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.476302] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.476313] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.476313] -- transfer complete

[  180.476314] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.476315] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.476837] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.476838] -- transfer complete

[  180.476840] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.476841] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.476842] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.476980] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.476981] -- transfer complete

[  180.476982] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.476984] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd1 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.476985] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.476987] *** thread sleeping

[  180.477009] *** thread awakened

[  180.477011] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.477012] bytes: 

[  180.477015]  28 00 06 80 11 2b 00 00 01 00

[  180.477017] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd2 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.477018] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.477036] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.477038] -- transfer complete

[  180.477039] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.477041] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.477540] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.477541] -- transfer complete

[  180.477541] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.477542] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.477543] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.477687] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.477687] -- transfer complete

[  180.477688] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.477689] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd2 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.477691] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.477693] *** thread sleeping

[  180.477710] *** thread awakened

[  180.477711] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.477712] bytes: 

[  180.477715]  28 00 06 80 11 2c 00 00 01 00

[  180.477716] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd3 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.477717] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.477728] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.477729] -- transfer complete

[  180.477730] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.477731] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.478238] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.478238] -- transfer complete

[  180.478239] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.478239] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.478240] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.478389] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.478391] -- transfer complete

[  180.478392] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.478393] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd3 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.478394] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.478396] *** thread sleeping

[  180.478409] *** thread awakened

[  180.478411] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.478412] bytes: 

[  180.478413]  28 00 06 80 11 2d 00 00 01 00

[  180.478418] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd4 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.478419] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.478430] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.478431] -- transfer complete

[  180.478432] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.478433] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.478940] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.478942] -- transfer complete

[  180.478943] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.478944] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.478946] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.479089] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.479090] -- transfer complete

[  180.479092] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.479093] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd4 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.479094] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.479096] *** thread sleeping

[  180.479116] *** thread awakened

[  180.479117] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.479118] bytes: 

[  180.479120]  28 00 06 80 11 2e 00 00 01 00

[  180.479121] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd5 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.479122] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.479134] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.479135] -- transfer complete

[  180.479137] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.479139] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.479640] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.479640] -- transfer complete

[  180.479641] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.479642] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.479642] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.479789] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.479790] -- transfer complete

[  180.479791] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.479792] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd5 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.479792] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.479794] *** thread sleeping

[  180.479811] *** thread awakened

[  180.479815] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.479815] bytes: 

[  180.479816]  28 00 06 80 11 2f 00 00 01 00

[  180.479823] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd6 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.479823] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.479842] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.479843] -- transfer complete

[  180.479843] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.479844] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.480338] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.480338] -- transfer complete

[  180.480340] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.480341] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.480342] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.480487] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.480488] -- transfer complete

[  180.480489] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.480489] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd6 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.480490] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.480491] *** thread sleeping

[  180.480508] *** thread awakened

[  180.480510] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.480511] bytes: 

[  180.480511]  28 00 06 80 11 30 00 00 01 00

[  180.480518] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd7 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.480520] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.480529] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.480530] -- transfer complete

[  180.480530] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.480531] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.481041] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.481042] -- transfer complete

[  180.481043] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.481044] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.481045] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.481192] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.481195] -- transfer complete

[  180.481198] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.481200] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd7 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.481202] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.481204] *** thread sleeping

[  180.481223] *** thread awakened

[  180.481224] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.481224] bytes: 

[  180.481227]  28 00 06 80 11 31 00 00 01 00

[  180.481229] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd8 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.481230] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.481242] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.481243] -- transfer complete

[  180.481243] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.481244] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.481765] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.481767] -- transfer complete

[  180.481768] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.481769] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.481771] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.481902] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.481905] -- transfer complete

[  180.481908] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.481912] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd8 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.481914] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.481919] *** thread sleeping

[  180.481956] *** thread awakened

[  180.481958] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.481959] bytes: 

[  180.481960]  28 00 06 80 11 32 00 00 01 00

[  180.481965] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd9 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.481967] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.481988] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.481990] -- transfer complete

[  180.481992] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.481993] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.482484] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.482484] -- transfer complete

[  180.482485] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.482486] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.482486] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.482632] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.482633] -- transfer complete

[  180.482634] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.482635] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd9 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.482636] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.482638] *** thread sleeping

[  180.482653] *** thread awakened

[  180.482655] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.482656] bytes: 

[  180.482659]  28 00 06 80 11 33 00 00 01 00

[  180.482660] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbda L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.482661] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.482673] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.482674] -- transfer complete

[  180.482675] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.482675] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.483229] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.483230] -- transfer complete

[  180.483231] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.483231] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.483231] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.483389] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.483390] -- transfer complete

[  180.483391] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.483392] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbda R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.483393] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.483394] *** thread sleeping

[  180.483410] *** thread awakened

[  180.483411] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.483412] bytes: 

[  180.483413]  28 00 06 80 11 34 00 00 01 00

[  180.483421] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbdb L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.483424] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.483436] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.483436] -- transfer complete

[  180.483437] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.483437] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.483943] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.483946] -- transfer complete

[  180.483949] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.483951] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.483953] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.484093] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.484094] -- transfer complete

[  180.484095] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.484097] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbdb R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.484098] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.484100] *** thread sleeping

[  180.484125] *** thread awakened

[  180.484126] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.484127] bytes: 

[  180.484131]  28 00 06 80 11 35 00 00 01 00

[  180.484133] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbdc L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.484134] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.484150] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.484150] -- transfer complete

[  180.484151] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.484152] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.484652] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.484653] -- transfer complete

[  180.484655] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.484656] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.484657] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.484799] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.484800] -- transfer complete

[  180.484801] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.484802] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbdc R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.484804] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.484806] *** thread sleeping

[  180.484822] *** thread awakened

[  180.484824] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.484825] bytes: 

[  180.484826]  28 00 06 80 11 36 00 00 01 00

[  180.484831] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbdd L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.484832] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.484843] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.484844] -- transfer complete

[  180.484846] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.484847] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.485350] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.485351] -- transfer complete

[  180.485352] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.485352] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.485354] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.485500] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.485501] -- transfer complete

[  180.485502] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.485503] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbdd R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.485503] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.485505] *** thread sleeping

[  180.485523] *** thread awakened

[  180.485524] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.485525] bytes: 

[  180.485528]  28 00 06 80 11 37 00 00 01 00

[  180.485529] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbde L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.485530] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.485543] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.485543] -- transfer complete

[  180.485544] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.485545] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.486049] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.486050] -- transfer complete

[  180.486052] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.486052] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.486054] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.486196] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.486197] -- transfer complete

[  180.486198] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.486199] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbde R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.486200] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.486202] *** thread sleeping

[  180.486221] *** thread awakened

[  180.486222] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.486223] bytes: 

[  180.486225]  28 00 06 80 11 38 00 00 01 00

[  180.486226] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbdf L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.486227] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.486237] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.486238] -- transfer complete

[  180.486239] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.486239] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.486769] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.486771] -- transfer complete

[  180.486772] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.486773] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.486774] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.486922] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.486924] -- transfer complete

[  180.486926] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.486929] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbdf R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.486931] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.486934] *** thread sleeping

[  180.486951] *** thread awakened

[  180.486953] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.486955] bytes: 

[  180.486956]  28 00 06 80 11 39 00 00 01 00

[  180.486967] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe0 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.486970] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.486986] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.486988] -- transfer complete

[  180.486999] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.487001] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.487514] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.487515] -- transfer complete

[  180.487516] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.487516] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.487517] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.487661] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.487662] -- transfer complete

[  180.487662] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.487663] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe0 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.487664] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.487666] *** thread sleeping

[  180.487687] *** thread awakened

[  180.487688] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.487688] bytes: 

[  180.487691]  28 00 06 80 11 3a 00 00 01 00

[  180.487693] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe1 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.487693] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.487709] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.487710] -- transfer complete

[  180.487712] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.487713] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.488235] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.488236] -- transfer complete

[  180.488237] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.488237] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.488238] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.488383] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.488384] -- transfer complete

[  180.488385] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.488386] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe1 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.488387] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.488388] *** thread sleeping

[  180.488410] *** thread awakened

[  180.488410] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.488411] bytes: 

[  180.488413]  28 00 06 80 11 3b 00 00 01 00

[  180.488415] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe2 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.488416] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.488426] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.488427] -- transfer complete

[  180.488427] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.488428] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.488956] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.488958] -- transfer complete

[  180.488960] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.488961] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.488962] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.489108] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.489109] -- transfer complete

[  180.489110] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.489110] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe2 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.489111] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.489112] *** thread sleeping

[  180.489130] *** thread awakened

[  180.489131] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.489132] bytes: 

[  180.489134]  28 00 06 80 11 3c 00 00 01 00

[  180.489135] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe3 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.489136] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.489147] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.489148] -- transfer complete

[  180.489149] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.489150] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.489679] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.489680] -- transfer complete

[  180.489682] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.489683] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.489684] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.489829] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.489830] -- transfer complete

[  180.489832] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.489833] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe3 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.489834] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.489836] *** thread sleeping

[  180.489849] *** thread awakened

[  180.489851] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.489852] bytes: 

[  180.489853]  28 00 06 80 11 3d 00 00 01 00

[  180.489866] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe4 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.489868] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.489879] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.489880] -- transfer complete

[  180.489882] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.489883] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.490411] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.490412] -- transfer complete

[  180.490413] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.490413] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.490414] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.490560] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.490560] -- transfer complete

[  180.490561] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.490563] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe4 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.490564] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.490565] *** thread sleeping

[  180.490584] *** thread awakened

[  180.490585] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.490585] bytes: 

[  180.490587]  28 00 06 80 11 3e 00 00 01 00

[  180.490589] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe5 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.490589] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.490600] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.490601] -- transfer complete

[  180.490601] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.490602] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.491134] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.491135] -- transfer complete

[  180.491135] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.491136] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.491136] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.491283] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.491283] -- transfer complete

[  180.491284] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.491285] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe5 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.491286] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.491287] *** thread sleeping

[  180.491303] *** thread awakened

[  180.491304] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.491304] bytes: 

[  180.491306]  28 00 06 80 11 3f 00 00 01 00

[  180.491307] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe6 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.491308] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.491324] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.491325] -- transfer complete

[  180.491325] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.491326] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.491874] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.491876] -- transfer complete

[  180.491877] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.491878] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.491879] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.492010] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.492011] -- transfer complete

[  180.492013] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.492015] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe6 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.492016] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.492018] *** thread sleeping

[  180.492040] *** thread awakened

[  180.492041] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.492042] bytes: 

[  180.492045]  28 00 06 80 11 40 00 00 01 00

[  180.492054] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe7 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.492056] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.492070] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.492071] -- transfer complete

[  180.492072] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.492073] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.492564] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.492565] -- transfer complete

[  180.492566] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.492566] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.492567] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.492714] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.492715] -- transfer complete

[  180.492715] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.492716] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe7 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.492717] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.492719] *** thread sleeping

[  180.492735] *** thread awakened

[  180.492736] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.492737] bytes: 

[  180.492739]  28 00 06 80 11 41 00 00 01 00

[  180.492741] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe8 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.492741] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.492754] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.492755] -- transfer complete

[  180.492757] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.492758] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.493299] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.493299] -- transfer complete

[  180.493300] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.493300] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.493302] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.493461] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.493462] -- transfer complete

[  180.493463] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.493465] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe8 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.493466] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.493467] *** thread sleeping

[  180.493479] *** thread awakened

[  180.493480] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.493481] bytes: 

[  180.493481]  28 00 06 80 11 42 00 00 01 00

[  180.493486] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe9 L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.493487] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.493501] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.493502] -- transfer complete

[  180.493503] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.493504] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.494001] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.494003] -- transfer complete

[  180.494004] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.494005] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.494006] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.494152] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.494154] -- transfer complete

[  180.494155] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.494156] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe9 R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.494158] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.494159] *** thread sleeping

[  180.494179] *** thread awakened

[  180.494181] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.494181] bytes: 

[  180.494182]  28 00 06 80 11 43 00 00 01 00

[  180.494190] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbea L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.494192] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.494203] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.494204] -- transfer complete

[  180.494204] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.494205] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.494700] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.494702] -- transfer complete

[  180.494703] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.494704] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.494705] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.494847] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.494849] -- transfer complete

[  180.494850] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.494851] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbea R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.494853] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.494855] *** thread sleeping

[  180.494874] *** thread awakened

[  180.494876] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.494878] bytes: 

[  180.494879]  28 00 06 80 11 44 00 00 01 00

[  180.494889] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbeb L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.494891] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.494905] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.494908] -- transfer complete

[  180.494909] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.494911] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.495396] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.495397] -- transfer complete

[  180.495397] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.495398] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.495399] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.495548] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.495548] -- transfer complete

[  180.495549] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.495550] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbeb R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.495551] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.495552] *** thread sleeping

[  180.495567] *** thread awakened

[  180.495569] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.495569] bytes: 

[  180.495572]  28 00 06 80 11 45 00 00 01 00

[  180.495573] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbec L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.495574] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.495588] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.495589] -- transfer complete

[  180.495590] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.495590] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.496085] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.496086] -- transfer complete

[  180.496086] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

[  180.496087] Attempting to get CSW...

[  180.496088] xfer 13 bytes

[  180.496236] Status code 0; transferred 13/13

[  180.496236] -- transfer complete

[  180.496237] Bulk status result = 0

[  180.496238] Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbec R 0 Stat 0x0

[  180.496238] scsi cmd done, result=0x0

[  180.496239] *** thread sleeping

[  180.496250] *** thread awakened

[  180.496251] Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

[  180.496251] bytes: 

[  180.496253]  28 00 06 80 11 46 00 00 01 00

[  180.496254] Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbed L 512 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

[  180.496254] xfer 31 bytes

[  180.496278] Status code 0; transferred 31/31

[  180.496279] -- transfer complete

[  180.496280] Bulk command transfer result=0

[  180.496280] xfer 512 bytes, 1 entries

[  180.496792] Status code 0; transferred 512/512

[  180.496793] -- transfer complete

[  180.496794] Bulk data transfer result 0x0

----------

## markisthejob

I would recommend that you build the Marvel wifi-ex Drivers in as modules

Also this way you can load/unload the modules without needing to restart your system

Try disabling the wifi, re-enabling it and running dmesg immediately

----------

## erus

Sorry for the delay, I had an hard time finding some spare time this week.

```
dmesg | grep mwifiex_pcie

[  138.160960] mwifiex_pcie 0000:01:00.0: Direct firmware load for mrvl/pcie8897_uapsta.bin failed with error -2

[  138.160963] mwifiex_pcie 0000:01:00.0: Failed to get firmware mrvl/pcie8897_uapsta.bin

```

I have tried to track down that firmware but couldn't find much result beside

https://newit.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=4238.0

They're saying that a driver might be in conflict with mwifiex_pcie.

There is a link at the end with a patch but they have been testing it on mirabox only.

Thanks

----------

## markisthejob

Ok thats better info   :Very Happy:   There should be no need to track down any firmware as your card is already supported in the kernel.

Take a look at this topic. The problem was similar to yours and was solved successfully by several people

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001638.html

----------

## erus

Sorry again for the late answer.

My problem was actually coming from the missing linux-firmware package.

Thanks for the help

----------

